# Classic American Bully -- Do they come in a "pocket" size?



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I know there are Pocket AmBullies, but I was wondering if there were breeders who were breeding small versions of the "Classic" type (leaner, a bit leggier).

I have also heard that AmBullies tend to be more dog friendly (compared to APBT).

Thoughts?


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Am Bullies come in sooooo many different sizes, I would not be surprised! And as far as DA, from what I have heard and seen on some bulldog forums they do tend to be friendlier. Am staffs seem to be, too. It's the APBTs that I see people talking about where they even have to keep the puppies separate because they fight each other and even the mother once they get older.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

No classic Ambullies do not come in pocket sized. Thats a whole different type of AmBully and honestly isn't worth the vet bills nor the price. Why anyone would pay thousands of dollars for a dog that is going to cost you thousands in vet bills is just absurd. Make sure if you do get an AMBully, get it from one of the kennels that heath test their dogs. Hop over to the forum Go Pit Bull. They are a very bully friendly board and can point you in the direction of a good bully breeder.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

"Classic" (real!) APBT should be between 30 and 60 pounds, so border collie sized, which isn't large to my mind, but I live with Kabota, not the delightful fruit bat!

I doubt you're going to find anything well bred in the pocket size. Finding a well and ethically bred APBT is hard enough, finding a well and ethically bred AmBully is even harder, once you're talking pocket sizes, you've reached impossible.

go pit bull makes me . . . uneasy. There's a little too much "dogman" (i.e., dog fighter) worship, a few too many people who "used to" enjoy dog fighting, but don't anymore because it's illegal, sure. Oh, and punishment-based dominance training is king, but that's a commonality with all the pit bull sites, for some reason.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> Am Bullies come in sooooo many different sizes, I would not be surprised! And as far as DA, from what I have heard and seen on some bulldog forums they do tend to be friendlier. Am staffs seem to be, too. It's the APBTs that I see people talking about where they even have to keep the puppies separate because they fight each other and even the mother once they get older.


Thanks! Yeah I really love the bully breeds, but I don't like the DA. I know it's a part of the "package" but if they could breed a dog with all the characteristics of an APBT without the DA I would totally get one lol.



Darkmoon said:


> No classic Ambullies do not come in pocket sized. Thats a whole different type of AmBully and honestly isn't worth the vet bills nor the price. Why anyone would pay thousands of dollars for a dog that is going to cost you thousands in vet bills is just absurd. Make sure if you do get an AMBully, get it from one of the kennels that heath test their dogs. Hop over to the forum Go Pit Bull. They are a very bully friendly board and can point you in the direction of a good bully breeder.


You misunderstand -- I am not looking into getting one myself. I am just curious about the new AmBully breed  I really love the look of the classic AmBully -- I find the other AmBullies to be too much (to me, they look unhealthy). I just like the size better than the APBT, and the fact that they tend to be less DA.

If I WERE to get a bully breed, I think I would get a Staffy.

But yeah. I am not looking for a breeder/to get my own... definitely not right now anyway.



Amaryllis said:


> "Classic" (real!) APBT should be between 30 and 60 pounds, so border collie sized, which isn't large to my mind, but I live with Kabota, not the delightful fruit bat!
> 
> I doubt you're going to find anything well bred in the pocket size. Finding a well and ethically bred APBT is hard enough, finding a well and ethically bred AmBully is even harder, once you're talking pocket sizes, you've reached impossible.
> 
> go pit bull makes me . . . uneasy. There's a little too much "dogman" (i.e., dog fighter) worship, a few too many people who "used to" enjoy dog fighting, but don't anymore because it's illegal, sure. Oh, and punishment-based dominance training is king, but that's a commonality with all the pit bull sites, for some reason.


That forum sounds like it would totally rub me the wrong way lol. I tend to stay away from most breed specific forums because I think there's really too much of "this breed is the best" elitism and lots of stupid misconceptions about how a specific breed should be treated, etc.

And I was asking about the American Bully (UKC recognized now), not APBT


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Are you interested in a standard american bully? standard is kind of the inbetween classic and pocket


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Gopitbull.... :/

I am a member there. I post occasionally. There is a lot of talk about past fights and how it should be brought back as long as there are vets on hand and a load of other complete BS. Stay away from certain members, read more than you post, and it's okay. Actually I learn the most just reading back on old topics there. The mods & members who post the most often are good people too. But there is definitely a dark side to that forum I try to just stick to the pictures, health, and training sections.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Thanks! Yeah I really love the bully breeds, but I don't like the DA. I know it's a part of the "package" but if they could breed a dog with all the characteristics of an APBT without the DA I would totally get one lol.


I wish they would. Dogfighting is illegal now so DA seems to be a useless trait to me now. But it's complicated, there is a lot vested in old bloodlines and such, especially after that huge case where the guy accused of dogfighting was cleared but the shelter had already killed all of the dogs. Apparently there was a lot of old bloodlines wiped out, the really good APBTs are hard to find.


----------

